# Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich



## hwc (10. März 2009)

Hallo Schwimmteichfreunde!

Ich plane derzeit meinen Schwimmteich. Der Schwimmbereich (3x5m) wird gemauert (Mauer ist ca. 2m hoch), darüber kommt ein Vlies und darüber die Folie. Damit die Folie nicht sichtbar ist, möchte ich die Wände innen mit Holz verkleiden (Folie am Boden bleibt sichtbar). Ich stelle mir vor, ein Holzgestell einzupassen und mit Nut- und Federbretter dieses Holzgestell zu verkleiden.

Bisher habe ich beim Holz immer an Lärche gedacht. Da aber das Holz ständig und vollkommen unter Wasser ist, frage ich mich inzwischen, ob Fichte oder Tanne dafür auch geht. Dieses Holz wäre einiges günstiger.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie lange Fichten- oder Tannenholz unter Wasser haltbar ist? Ich bin für alle Hinweise dankbar.

lg
Michael


----------



## günter-w (10. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael,
Das hört sich bald mehr wie Pool mit Naturwasser an oder ist über der Mauer noch Wasser das zum Pflanzbereich Verbindung hat. Das mit der Haltbarkeit von Fichte oder Kiefer bin ich sehr skeptisch darüber haben schon unsere Holzwürmer im Forumgeschrieben. Was ich nicht machen würde Nut und Feder Bretter zu verwenden und die Kompletten Seitenwände zu verkleiden. Ich würde eher eine Verblendung bis max 50cm tiefe realisieren und dazu Lärche oder Gleichwertigeres verwenden. Der kritische Bereich ist ja bekanntlich der Übergang Wasser Luft, daher Wassertaugliches Holz. Die Befestigung an Edelstahlwinkeln vereinfacht das auswechsel der oberen kritischen Bretter. Bitte bei einer Holzkonstruktion nicht den Auftrieb vernachlässigen.


----------



## hwc (11. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Günter!

Danke für deine Antwort, ich werde mich mal bei den Holzwürmern umsehen.

Warum würdest du keine Nut- und Federbretter verwenden? Nur optische Einwände oder auch technische Bedenken? Kann es Probleme geben, wenn das Holz quillt und größer wird?

Übrigens: Bei mir wird es im Übergang Wasser - Luft kein Holz geben. Die Verkleidung der Seitenwände endet ca. 50cm unter dem Wasserspiegel.

lg
Michael


----------



## günter-w (12. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael,
optisch habe ich da keine Einwände. Das ist rein technischer Natur. Ich würde zwischen den Brettern ca 1cm Spielraum lassen das sich die Verkleidung ausdehnen kann und sich nicht einspannt und wölbt im schlimmsten Fall die Folie beschädigt 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Bärbel (13. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

 

Wir haben den Schwimmbereich mit Holz verkleidet, ich denke es war Lärche oder Fichte in Nut/Feder. Wir haben die Bretter extra anfertigen lassen, sie sind ca. 10 cm dick. Der Auftrieb war enorm, aber wir haben eine geniale Konstruktion gebastelt 
Leider hab ich kein "Baubild" greifbar, bei diesem erkennt man den abgegrenzten Schimmbereich im allerersten Frühjahr noch gerade so


----------



## günter-w (13. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Bärbel,
deine Konstruktion würde mich schon interssieren. Vielleicht eine kleine Skizze. Die Brettstärke find ich auch in Ordnung und der Auftrieb kann ich nur bestätigen das ist einem am Anfang nicht bewusst.
Gruß Günter


----------



## hwc (15. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Bärbel!

Könntest du uns bitte deine geniale Konstruktion verraten .

Ich habe mal gelesen, das sich das Holz im Laufe der Zeit mit Wasser ansaugt und dadurch der Auftrieb deutlich abnimmt. Weiß jemand, wie lange dieser Vorgang dauert?

Schöne Grüße aus der Steiermark

Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael,
bei einheimischem Holz wie Fichte/Tanne dauert es recht lange, bis es keinen Auftrieb mehr hat.
Mit etwas mehr Geld kann man auch tropische Hölzer wie Bangkirai oder Massaranduba erstehen, die schwerer sind als Wasser...
Robinie und Eiche als einheimische Laubhölzer sind ebenso wasserresistent und fast so schwer wie Wasser (100..200 g/Liter fehlen noch). 
Es gibt jedoch einen wichtigen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Holzsorten: ihr Gehalt an Harz!
Das Harz im Ausgangszustand ist wasserunlöslich, und für die meisten "Holzfresser" wie Pilze und __ Würmer giftig. Es gibt jedoch einiges an Organismen, denen das weniger ausmacht (sonst würde Holz nicht "faulen"). Im direkten Kontakt mit Wasser bilden sich da auch wasserlösliche Verbindungen, die ich nicht gerne um mich hätte - siehe die Phenole, die die Basis für Lignin bilden. Kiefer würde ich damit nicht verwenden, ebenso, stark harzhaltige und preiswerte Nadelhölzer. Die "gängigen" Tropenhölzer sind leider auch Nadelhölzer, aber sollten wohl weniger bedenklich in dieser Hinsicht sein. Unsere heimischen Laubhölzer sind weniger harzhaltig, enthalten aber "Gerbstoffe". Eiche sollte also schon mal woanders "vorgewässert" werden, Robinie macht das weniger aus.


----------



## Bärbel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

    

Zur Abgrenzung unseres Badebereiches haben wir extra angefertigte Fichtenbretter mit Nut/Feder verwendet, auf Bild 1 sieht man links ein paar Abfallstücke. Da wir schon beim Ausbaggern mit dem Grundwasser zu kämpfen hatten, mußten wir gleich mit Wasser im Teich bauen, die Holzkonstruktion hat uns von Anfang an klar gemacht, daß sie freiwillig nicht unter Wasser bleibt 
 ich habe mit der Nähmaschine Säcke genäht, der "Stoff" war eine stabile Kunststoff-Faser, damit deckt ein Landwirt auch seine Fahrsilos ab. Diese Säcke haben wir mit Kies gefüllt und damit die Konstrukion beschwert. Beim zweiten Bild sieht man einen Abstand zwischen Teichwand und Holz, der war unbeabsichtigt, uns fiel die Seitenwand durch das Grundwasser ein (beim 1. Bild rechts hinten sieht man es auch). Der Abstand stellte sich dann aber als recht nützlich heraus, die Säcke schafften den Auftrieb nicht. Wir haben dann so dicke KG-Rohre halbiert und außen an die Holzwand gehängt und mit Kies gefüllt. Leider hab ich davon kein Bild. Den Abstand zw. Holz und Teich haben wir dann mit OSB-Platten (Bild 3) verdeckt, darauf kamen dann ringsum Granitpflastersteine, die Ecken wurden mit Granit-Bordstein-Platten beschwert und ringsum kamen die Säcke mit Kies gefüllt und darauf dann nochmal Kies.  Die ganze Holzkonstruktion steht übrigens auf Betonplatten, die wir mehrmals mit Vlies umwickelt haben. Wie man auf dem dritten Bild sieht, haben wir versucht, jede scharfe Kante zu entschärfen. Eine Seite unserer Teichterrasse ist auf der Holzkonstruktion verankert, wir hoffen, daß niemehr Holz auftreibt! 
2005 haben wir den Teich gebaut, 2007 und 2008 haben wir unser Wasser mehrmals auf Schadstoffe und/oder Abbauprodukte in einem professionellem Labor testen lassen, das Holz, der Leim und der Kunsstoff haben in dieser Zeit nichts ans Wasser abgegeben, was GEGEN die Verwendung dieser Materialien spricht.
Viele Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Servus Michael

Erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen

Ich kann leider zum Thema "Holz im Gartenteich" nicht mit Tipps aufwarten, aber Hier ein etwas "verstaubter" aber sehr aussagekräftiger Thread.

Hier noch ein Thread der sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt.

Ich weis auch von einem sehr gut dokumentierten Thread, der sich mit Baubilder einer Holzverkleidung beschäftigt, nur ich finde ihn nicht mehr .

Ich hoffe dir mit den Links geholfen zu haben und wünsche dir bei uns noch viel Spaß


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Servus nochmal

So jetzt habe ich den Thread gefunden.


----------



## günter-w (17. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Bärbel vielen dank für deine Info prima gelöst. Wohl dem der einen Taucheranzug hat.
Gruß Günter


----------



## hwc (17. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei allen für die tolle Antworten bedanken. Hinweise auf andere Threads sind immer willkommen.

Bärbel, deine Idee mit den Künststoffsäcken ist genial und die Bilder machen Lust aufs Bauen. Es hat mich auch beruhigt, das du bei der Wasseranalyse keine Schadstoffe gefunden hast. Wie wurden die Nut- und Federbretter befestigt? Werden die Bretter mit den Leisten, die man am Bild erkennen kann, von hinten verschraubt? Sind die Leisten ausreichend? Habt ihr beim Holz im Teich irgendeine Veränderung festgestellt?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bärbel (18. März 2009)

*AW: Holzverkleidung für Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael,
die Bretter wurden mit Edelstahlschrauben befestigt. Veränderungen am Holz konnten wir keine feststellen, wir haben sehr glatt gehobeltes Holz verwendet. Algen, die sich am Holz festsetzen, können ganz leicht abgebürstet werden. Nur die Holztreppe, die der Einstieg in den Teich ist, ist ständig glatt.
Die Leisten reichen locker aus, die Bretter wurden ja richtig ineinander geklopft, die Leisten geben nur nochmal Stabilität. Und das ganze Kies, das dranhängt und draufliegt, gibt dem Ganzen nochmal Gewicht. Seit 2005 hat sich nichts geändert, nur ein paar der Säcke, die obenauf liegen, sind gerissen, weil ständig draufrum gelaufen wurde/wird. Macht aber nix, denn der Kies schwimmt ja nicht oben, nur weil er nicht mehr im Sack ist 

Viele Grüße
Bärbel


----------

